
Aspect 0.90 - Aspect-Oriented Programming for Perl, rebooted - draegtun
http://use.perl.org/~Alias/journal/40368
======
draegtun
Just a little extra bit of history on Aspect.pm:
[http://hanekomu.at/blog/dev/20100527-1202-aspect_oriented_pr...](http://hanekomu.at/blog/dev/20100527-1202-aspect_oriented_programming_reloaded.html)

